# Brownie recipe help



## A20ppj (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm looking to make protein brownies or protein cakes , I enjoy all foods but want to clean up my diet and for a treat would have them available . Anyone have any recipies both lower carb and ordinary please( hope that makes sense) just don't want loads of crappy sugar like normal cakes etc.


----------



## Rpatz (Mar 1, 2015)

I make mine with 125/150g oats, 100g honey, 100g almond butter melted, 100g whey. 20g bournville coca powder

Mix oats in with honey and butter, add whey bit by bit, adding milk as you go, I get to a 'sloppy' texture, you'l get them how you like them after a few tries.

Bake at 150 for about 12 mins and done.

Got the recipie off a lad I worked with years ago, make them all the time


----------

